# SUMMERTIME FINDS 2018



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey All, 

Been wanting to get this thread going since I saw the first chanterelles starting to pop. Let’s keep each other in the know and use this to post finds, pics, tips, and ideas on IDs, etc.

With all the rain we’ve had over the weekend and still yet to come, conditions should rebound around here very nicely.

Here are some pics from this summer – chanterelles, oysters, and chicken OTW – found around Harford, Howard, and Balt county areas.

Good luck out there, 

-Matt


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

a few summer mushrooms...


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been wanting to get this thread going since I saw the first chanterelles starting to pop. Let’s keep each other in the know and use this to post finds, pics, tips, and ideas on IDs, etc.
> 
> ...


was out today had to bend and tie my shoe or never would have seen the first one









redfred said:


> a few summer mushrooms...


 i thought morels were hard to find... found the others walking back over my path...


















this will take new eye training ..


----------



## loveofmushroomz (Aug 21, 2018)

awesome I am in Glen Arm and will be looking for something tasty


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

loveofmushroomz said:


> awesome I am in Glen Arm and will be looking for something tasty


had a good day in the woods...


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Indeed you did sir... Great haul! I’m starting to see a lot of black trumpets popping up as well. Thank God it was getting dark otherwise I would’ve trudged right through... went back the next to find two of the biggest flushes I’ve ever seen. I love summer shrooms. Also got into a huge patch of chanterelles last wknd, 9# by the time the smoke cleared.

Anybody starting to see any hens out there yet?


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Indeed you did sir... Great haul! I’m starting to see a lot of black trumpets popping up as well. Thank God it was getting dark otherwise I would’ve trudged right through... went back the next to find two of the biggest flushes I’ve ever seen. I love summer shrooms. Also got into a huge patch of chanterelles last wknd, 9# by the time the smoke cleared.
> 
> Anybody starting to see any hens out there yet?


No sign of hens yet... your crab pic is killing me.... Maryland my Maryland....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Fowlkiller said:


> Indeed you did sir... Great haul! I’m starting to see a lot of black trumpets popping up as well. Thank God it was getting dark otherwise I would’ve trudged right through... went back the next to find two of the biggest flushes I’ve ever seen. I love summer shrooms. Also got into a huge patch of chanterelles last wknd, 9# by the time the smoke cleared.
> 
> Anybody starting to see any hens out there yet?


i got excited for 30 seconds
View attachment 10700
nope.. black stain i did find some big trumpets


















this sight is getting frustrating


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

still finding a few....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

i have no clue?????


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

View attachment 11268
out for a walk today thing maybe chicks or hens...do you think chants are done????


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

Think the chants might be going for a little while longer, though in different areas. There’s a late spot where I was finding them into October last year, I’m going to try and stop by there this wknd and I’ll report back. This cool air has me on the lookout for old white oak trees now, hoping to see some hen action starting!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

we had a lot a rain the last few days and more coming a little brake so let's go for a walk ... I will leave a stick leaning against a tree on my way out for me next time or whoever might need it... grabbed and old stick walked about 100 yards and found i was not alone.... i was thinking lets see how far this can go....no better not ..so found what i thought was a good spot and coax him or her off ... yes it pee'd on me .... GUESS IT WAS NEVER MY STICK.....


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

a lot to see after the rain


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

redfred said:


> ... grabbed an old stick, walked about 100 yards and found i was not alone.... i was thinking lets see how far this can go....no better not ..so found what i thought was a good spot and coax him or her off ... yes it pee'd on me .... GUESS IT WAS NEVER MY STICK.....
> View attachment 11424


Yea redfred. . . that's such a cool little Nature Vignette. Thanks for sharing. I felt I was there. . . . well, perhaps because of "Toadie" who lived in various potted plants on our deck for two years . . . moving every few weeks from one to another . . . until . . . arm-in-arm with Mother Nature . . . Toadie simply wandered off . . . 

Before that, he would bury himself except for his give-away eyes, waiting for . . .


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

what does 5 days growth look like?


----------



## Fowlkiller (Apr 28, 2017)

So funny you asked,
I watched a few time lapse videos of hens the other day and found the sweet spot is between 8-14 days depending on local conditions.  I found this one at the base of a black oak the evening of 9/27, went back on Wednesday 10/3 and though I think it would’ve tripled in size or more, I harvested – Unbelievably tender. And it helped that there was another on deck! Happy Huntin!
-MH


----------

